# Massage Parlour Dungeon Egress



## LGreene (Jul 11, 2011)

For some reason, this made me think of you guys.  I'll bet Inspectional Services had some stories to tell.

This one has a better description of the egress issues:  http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-stories/2011/07/09/massage-parlour-boss-fined-for-fire-safety-breaches-in-her-dungeon-115875-23258121/

But this one has photos of the facility and proprietor:  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2012611/Massage-parlours-dungeon-den-breached-regulations-endangered-manacled-clients.html


----------



## brudgers (Jul 11, 2011)

So is an S&M dungeon occupancy I?

And if so, which group?


----------



## alora (Jul 11, 2011)

brudgers said:
			
		

> So is an S&M dungeon occupancy I?And if so, which group?


I-4.

Final answer.


----------



## cda (Jul 11, 2011)

needs to be four or more for "I"

appears only needs one exit

Glad we never have to deal with houses of illrepute


----------



## brudgers (Jul 11, 2011)

cda said:
			
		

> needs to be four or more for "I"


I think the calculation is based on at least one occupant per set of manacles.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 11, 2011)

GROUP 1-3 Detention Facility

manacles and chains......

ALORA are you nuts......Group 1-4, day care facilities. It may be open nights


----------



## High Desert (Jul 11, 2011)

brudgers said:
			
		

> So is an S&M dungeon occupancy I?And if so, which group?


I think you were right the first time, a mixed occupancy S/M.


----------



## cda (Jul 12, 2011)

High

You are bad, step away from the code books


----------



## Frank (Jul 12, 2011)

I would think it is a B use group as long as 5 or less persons under restraint--ref 2009 IBC 308.4

Still need to clean up the exits and fix locks so can open in direction of egress.


----------



## brudgers (Jul 12, 2011)

Occupancy A.

Special Amusement.


----------



## Architect1281 (Jul 12, 2011)

B - Training and Skill Development


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm with brudgers and Architect1281 on this one


----------

